# Pam flew to Boston to bring Patrick back



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just saying I'm very proud of her. Long story on Patrick, that I won't go into here, but short story, after sleepless nights for both of us, she has him, and he's just fine.

Our contract requires that the return of a puppy in on the owner. Pam wanted to go get him anyway, in the middle of a pandemic......just saying.

He's his normal self. Don't bother to ask. Someone on the list is coming for a visit tomorrow.

We're done placing puppies by color.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh my goodness!! I am so sorry to hear that things didn't work out as expected. You guys can choose whichever puppy you want for me, I originally had listed color preferences but will totally trust the system and give you full discretion!  I hope Pam and Patrick are both doing well and hope that the next potential owner works out better.

Steph


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am glad he is safe and sound. I am sorry the situation didn't work out. It shows how much you both care for your pups that she didn't want to wait for the family to surrender him. Caring for a dog is a lot of responsibility. Some people only see the cuteness of a puppy and forget the commitment. A puppy is a baby that requires a lot of care and training. One day that puppy will become a senior dog who may have other needs. I am not saying that is what happened. It's not my business or place to judge. Patrick will have the perfect family for him. Years ago, I ended up with my Khloe because a family decided they didn't want her. So instead of waiting, the breeder offered me Khloe. I am glad that the family decided against her.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Tom that's awful. Puppies take work but they just give the most love and happiness ever - and havanese are really adaptable. I know you have a long wait list, but let me tell you, I would have taken him. That is just terrible, and I believe he was the one going to a vet.
Anyway I am sorry - no details needed - just that I feel badly for both of you since I know how much care and love that you put into raising them.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am glad you have him now and I wish him the best with his new family. He is such a cutie.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I got goosebumps reading this post. So glad Patrick is with Pam now and will have a loving furever home with a wonderful family. Pam is awesome and you are too Tom!:smile2:


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh, Tom! I am so sorry that this has happened, but am so relieved to hear that Pam has him back and he is well. My granddaughter wished and hoped that Patrick would be chosen for us. We are thankful and grateful that we left our preferences wide open and trusted you and Pam to pick our sweet Charley for us. Had we had the opportunity to "pick" our puppy, we might not have chosen him.......but our hearts are so full because he is perfect for us. We are madly in love.

I know that you will find the perfect home for Patrick, and he will have a better life than you could have imagined! I continue to be so impressed with the love and dedication you and Pam pour into your life's work. Well done and welcome back home, sweet Patrick!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow! What a wonderful thing for her to do during these crazy times and it really says so much about both of you. I can only imagine how hard it is to make placement decisions in the first place and know that sometimes you need to get one of the babies back, as quickly as possible. It almost brings tears to my eyes to think about it...


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

OMG, I am so love in with Patrick from the video. He looks like the exact Havanese I dreamed of and didn't get! Instead, I have Shadow who was returned to the breeder twice! Breeder said it was her first return in 40 years so she wanted to make sure he would not be returned again. He's still here over 2 years later. No one believes he was returned because he is so wonderful. How often does it happen? Patrick looked perfect!
Maybe Patrick is destined to be mine?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This is really only the second time I can remember in 21 years. Both puppies decided themselves that they were not in the right place. The first one ended up in a home perfect for him. I'm sure the same will happen for Patrick.

I'm not going into details here, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with Patrick. He loved part of the family.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Patrick is beyond beautiful. In the video and pictures, he looked to be larger than the others and the leader of the pack. He was right into playing in the tunnel with the others. Patrick appeared to be very confident and unafraid. 
How do you match up the puppies to the new owners?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam does it. I can't begin to tell you how. She has been taking color preferences into it, but I think that's gone for good now.

These are intelligent beings, that have individual personality's much like different people do. They aren't just dumb, happy go lucky dogs like a lot of other big breeds are, or at least, not many of them are.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Again I am so sorry this happened... And I have to tell you that however Pam does it, she does it really well. I am in love with my Emmy. she is so happy and fun-loving and sweet.. exactly what I needed to help heal my broken heart from losing Honey. I know it has been only two weeks, but she makes me laugh constantly.. such a sweet little soul. No dog is perfect, and she isn't - but she is perfect for me... so I know without question that Patrick will be matched with the perfect family for him.

Thank you and Pam for all you do... and get some rest tonight - you both deserve it after a rough couple of days.


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I have to agree with all the others. I’m beyond impressed with all you guys do and the fact that Pam went to pick Patrick up is absolute proof of your commitment to your puppies. I have no idea how Pam matches puppies but she picked the perfect one for us! Couldn’t love her anymore❤ My kids believe she is the spirit of Taffy, our beloved corgi we lost last year. Such similar personalities and a perfect buddy for Dexter. Pam knew what we needed more than we did. Thank you for Reia😊


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're back. Pam had quite a day, but she made it okay.

Patrick's tail won't stop wagging. I took him out of the car, and put in the pen on the porch. He sniffed everything, and went in a box to pee. Then he drank a lot of water. I let Ellie in with him, and they were glad to see each other.

I took both of them out of the pen, and let him run around the house. He was really glad to see all the dogs, and they him.

He ran in the back room, where the big puppy play pen is, and wanted to get in, so I let him in. He sniffed all the boxes, and went in one to poop, then was ready to come back out in the house.

I think his tail is going to be tired.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I'm glad that you were able to get Patrick back and do what is right for him. The amount of care that good breeders like yourselves do is absolutely priceless.

Flying during the pandemic - I have heard many stories and many of them full of anxiety and very cranky people, so I hope that Pam lucked out with a better experience. I will be flying in October (if the border reopens) and I'm not sure what I'm going to expect.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What an ordeal! Thank you, Pam and Tom, for all you do for so many. Patrick sounds adorable!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Awww, so glad to hear that they arrived safely. He must be so happy to be back with all of you. I bet you will all sleep well tonight after that adventure! As hard as it is to wait I am happy that we are waiting for one of your puppies. Seeing this makes me even more confident in my decision!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> These are intelligent beings, that have individual personality's much like different people do. They aren't just dumb, happy go lucky dogs like a lot of other big breeds are, or at least, not many of them are.


In my opinion, this quote captures the essence of the Havanese breed better than I have seen in a long time on HF. I love to hear and see all the individual idiosyncrasies of the breed here on HF. They share certain characteristics but they are not "cookie cutter" dogs. There are lot of "different" dogs in the breed, but never a "bad" dog in the bunch. Sometimes an individual Havanese personality doesn't mesh with a new owner's personality and that when it is time to make a switch for the well being of all concerned.

For some reason, :grin2: I really like Patrick's > personality and especially his name :wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2: He would fit perfectly in our "never a dull moment" home! But his name would have to change to avoid confusion! 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Dogs have a special instinct about people. That's why some breeds observe and watch before warming up. They have to size people up. My bichon was a love bug and loved just about everybody but she would observe and check the person out first. Like I mentioned earlier, some people get caught up in the puppy cuteness. They are cute but unique. I know you and your wife will find Patrick the right home.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is a picture I snapped of Patrick waiting for breakfast this morning.

Kindness left with his new family today. There are still two girls here from Birdy's litter, but they leave tomorrow, and the next day. Patrick is in the pen with them sleeping right now.

It's a phone picture, and I forgot to turn the phone on its side, so it'll probably be upside down, or something.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I really hope the next family will be a great fit for Patrick.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute picture of a sweet, patient boy waiting for breakfast. Love it!
P.S. Glad he's home with you and Pam.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam said the whole airport, and airplane felt safe. There were only about a dozen people on each flight, not many in the airports, everyone was keeping well past six feet, and wearing masks.


----------



## Boomer's mom (Apr 18, 2020)

My heart goes out to Patrick, you and Pam. I always enjoyed watching him on the videos. He deserves a good home and I know you will find the perfect home for him. Honestly Jack & I would love to have him but I guess since we are first time pup parents we better wait a year or so to get a sibling for Boomer.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I learn something new almost everyday. I didn't know there was a bad Havanese color. :wink2:

Sounds like *Buyers Puppy Remorse*.

Lucky Patrick!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I believe Pam has found the perfect home for Patrick. It's a retired lady, who has no more family, with lots of dog experience, and great dog energy. She visited a while back, has been on our list, and all of our dogs really liked her. They're great judges of character.

She lives in a retirement community of active retired people, and there is lots of dog walking.

She's coming back here on Wednesday, and if Patrick takes to her, he'll go home with her.

We both believe it's going to work.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Like I mentioned earlier. Dogs have a great instinct about people. I hope this works better for Patrick.


----------



## Boomer's mom (Apr 18, 2020)

Great news...thanks for updating us. Yes dogs are the best judges of people character


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam spent over an hour on the phone with her, telling her every little detail about Patrick's history, and exactly what he's like.

The lady is Very excited. She would come earlier, but we have the other puppies going out, and we try to schedule them just one a day to leave.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Such great news!! It sounds like Patrick was simply meant for this new momma! Keep us posted - I know we're all cheering them on!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I left out an important part. I said the lady has a lot of dog experience. What I should have said is that she has lots of small dog experience.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Tom, I am curious, what makes a good dog for a first-time dog owner? What do you look for personality-wise? Just wondering as this will be my first dog. My husband grew up with a Cairn Terrier and I grew with and still am around horses (and the assorted dogs that go along with barns and horse shows) but have never had a dog of my own. 

Glad to hear that Patrick seems to have found a good match in his new prospective owner. Hoping all goes well this week.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Boy, that even sounds like me! Well, except that I don't live in a retirement community. 
Us older ladies without families adore our little dogs. Patrick will have so much love and the life that every little dog wants.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Such wonderful news for sweet Patrick.. I had no doubt that it would work out, but I am so glad that you found such a good match


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cannot wait to hear la suite (what happens next)! We are all so interested in little Patrick!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

stephsu said:


> Tom, I am curious, what makes a good dog for a first-time dog owner? What do you look for personality-wise? Just wondering as this will be my first dog. My husband grew up with a Cairn Terrier and I grew with and still am around horses (and the assorted dogs that go along with barns and horse shows) but have never had a dog of my own.
> 
> Glad to hear that Patrick seems to have found a good match in his new prospective owner. Hoping all goes well this week.


One that's a good match. You're in good hands.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

In the community that Patrick is going to, so many people want to meet him that his new owner has set up appointments.

Pam texted her a picture of him asleep on the floor tonight. She said, "Get ready, he's resting up good."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, I’m so glad he is so quickly going to someone who will appreciate him for who he is and be able to bring out the best in him! <3


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Patrick went to his permanent home today. He's in FINE hands now. They left late this morning, and she sent pictures, just a little while ago. He's explored the whole place, has eaten dinner, and they're going for a walk.

She can't stop smiling, and neither can we.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hurray!!! I am so glad to hear this fantastic news.:smile2:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> He's explored the whole place, has eaten dinner, and they're going for a walk.


Now THAT sounds like a Havanese puppy that is in heaven! :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful bit of news!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What GREAT news! Patrick deserves a loving home and sounds like he's found one!!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh, my sweet little Patrick! He sounds like a Happy Havanese! I hope his new owner posts here with lots of pictures and updates!


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Congratulations to Patrick and his new Momma! He's finally found his Home Sweet Home! I know you and Pam are so relieved, Tom!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

YAY, I am so happy for little Patrick.. what a wonderful life he has ahead of him <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Patrick went to his permanent home today. He's in FINE hands now. They left late this morning, and she sent pictures, just a little while ago. He's explored the whole place, has eaten dinner, and they're going for a walk.
> 
> She can't stop smiling, and neither can we.


Awesome end to the story!!! <3


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

First morning update:

He's going great. They went for a walk on the beach this morning, at Sunrise. First time on a leash, he did great.

We're trying to get pictures from Pam's phone to the computer. There is one good one of him standing on the dishwasher door "helping with washing dishes".


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh my goodness, that is SO cute!!! He really is an adorable puppy!! I am so glad that he is doing well.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...that is adorable! 💕


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

He is so cute. I think we are all in love with Patrick and his dramatic rescue (flight to Boston in middle of pandemic), and his new placement in a perfect, adoring community. Also his role in the videos you post of the puppies and brave mastery of the tunnel. Please keep us up to date as he settles in...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Super cute! Your photo reminded us of someone ...

Thanks for the update!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ye, we have puppy-in-the-dishwasher photos too! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Patrick sure looks like one happy pup! Love it:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know why this old thread came back up.

Anyway, Patrick's permanent name is Mico. He's living a charmed life in a gated community at the beach with a retired lady. Everyone there loves him, including his traveling groomers that keep him in Perfect condition. We get updates, with pictures, fairly frequently.

His owner says that he doesn't take right away to strangers, but once his trust is earned, his love, and friendship is worth it. Many people ask to babysit him, if his owner needs to get out without him. She dearly loves him, and he does her.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Great news Tom. No worries Izzie (Mapel and Rooney's kid) doesn't take to strangers right away either. I am glad Mico has the right fit now!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Patrick is a lucky guy to have been born to such highly ethical breeders. It sounds like he is now where he was meant to be.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

It was wonderful to hear an update on this precious one. He is


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I love updates! Thanks, Tom!

:flypig:


----------

